

Hole 83 in Desert Golfing - ianes
http://www.hiwiller.com/2014/09/04/level-design-hole-83-in-desert-golfing/

======
hyperpape
I think the levels might be algorithmically created but then hand-vetted by
the author (I can't remember for sure). Episode 94 of Accidental Tech Podcast
had a discussion and they linked to an interview with the creator:
[http://atp.fm/episodes/94](http://atp.fm/episodes/94).

